# Service above and beyond the call of duty



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yet again I have been pleased and amazed by the level of service and after sales care by Vantage Motorhomes.
Should after sales care last for 2 1/2 years plus?

Took the van in this week prior to our France trip coming up shortly. Had issues with batteries, water heater, toilet flush and shower head. I was prepared to have to fork out for new batteries, but was in formed the batteries still had plenty of life in them it was just a fuse problem.
Heater and toilet flush probs were also fuse problems, new shower head was fitted and a couple of other little jobs were sorted that we were not even aware of.
No charge was made!
And my wife was even taken back to work after dropping van off and picked up next day to collect it!

Now if anyone knows of better service than that I'd be most impressed. All this on a 2008 vehicle.
Cheers Scott and all at Vantage, you deserve all the success you are getting.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Well Done to Vantage! Nice to read of good customer service, yet again from one of the smaller manufacturer/dealers. It puts many of the big dealers to shame.


----------

